# One Year Ago



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2012)

Time to start diggin' through your archives!  Post a photo you took... ONE YEAR AGO.  If not exactly one year ago, find one as close as you can.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 11, 2012)

Dec 7th 2011.






Pearl diamond earring jackets, that also fit sapphire jackets for her diamond earrings. 
This was more difficult than it looks.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> .......
> This was more difficult than it looks.



Building them, or shooting them?


----------



## kathyt (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 11, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > .......
> ...



Making them. 
As for shooting them, this was quick and dirty, cuz it's xMasTime, and, ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2012)

(Don't ask)


----------



## kanuski (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## KenC (Dec 11, 2012)

Dec. 11, 2011


----------



## ronlane (Dec 11, 2012)

I was only using an iPhone one year ago. (Will have to wait until April to get dslr pictures a year old.) The framing sucks but I was a DWAIP (Dad With An iPhone) at the time.




Fun at the tree lighting. by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 11, 2012)

Just a snapshot.


----------



## Mully (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## jubbin2001 (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is my submission. I was working on Christmas cards with my wife, my son was 7 months old at the time.


----------



## leeroix (Dec 11, 2012)

fog by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## Tee (Dec 11, 2012)

Meet Daria (late November)


----------



## jaicatalano (Dec 11, 2012)

I took this last year and played around with it until I felt Grinchy... 

d


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 11, 2012)

ronlane said:


> I was only using an iPhone one year ago. (Will have to wait until April to get dslr pictures a year old.) The framing sucks but I was a DWAIP (Dad With An iPhone) at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I am more than impressed with your progress. having seen your photos I can only hope for some
of that progress in my coming year.  later Ed


----------



## allison_dcp (Dec 11, 2012)

When I was only using a Point and shoot and trying my darnest...lol

My son was 1 week old, and no he was not on fire. I'd like to think I've learned alot since then


----------



## SCraig (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## mpasq66 (Dec 16, 2012)

Close as I could find...






Ahah! Found one just a day off!


----------

